# BPC-157 enhances HGH



## johnjuanb1 (Jun 2, 2015)

*Pentadecapeptide BPC 157 Enhances the Growth Hormone Receptor Expression in Tendon Fibroblasts

Abstract:

 BPC 157, a pentadecapeptide derived from human gastric juice, has been demonstrated to promote the healing of different tissues, including skin, muscle, bone, ligament and tendon in many animal studies.* However, the underlying mechanism has not been fully clarified. The present study aimed to explore the effect of BPC 157 on tendon fibroblasts isolated from Achilles tendon of male Sprague-Dawley rat. From the result of cDNA microarray analysis, growth hormone receptor was revealed as one of the most abundantly up-regulated genes in tendon fibroblasts by BPC 157. *BPC 157 dose- and time-dependently increased the expression of growth hormone receptor in tendon fibroblasts at both the mRNA and protein levels *as measured by RT/real-time PCR and Western blot, respectively. *The addition of growth hormone to BPC 157-treated tendon fibroblasts dose- and time-dependently increased the cell proliferation *as determined by MTT assay and PCNA expression by RT/real-time PCR. Janus kinase 2, the downstream signal pathway of growth hormone receptor, was activated time-dependently by stimulating the BPC 157-treated tendon fibroblasts with growth hormone. *In conclusion, the BPC 157-induced increase of growth hormone receptor in tendon fibroblasts may potentiate the proliferation-promoting effect of growth hormone and contribute to the healing of tendon.*


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Jun 2, 2015)

What this means to bodybuilders is that BPC-157 potentiates HGH, so taking BPC-157 prior to HGH will make it more effective by enhancing the HGH receptors.


----------



## HimRoid (Jun 3, 2015)

This is a very good peptide find!
Basically, you take your BPC-157, then when it peaks your HGH receptors open up and you take your HGH.
This is awesome!


----------

